# Petra Schmidt-Schaller 'Der geteilte Glück' 8x



## BlueLynne (9 Sep. 2011)




----------



## Spezi30 (9 Sep. 2011)

ein schönes posting, Spezi dankt


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Nov. 2013)

Gefällt mir als Tatort-Kommissarin auch sehr gut.

:thx:


----------



## willis (25 Jan. 2014)

schöne Frau


:thx:


----------



## Punisher (25 Jan. 2014)

ich mag sie


----------

